# What can i put on the bottom of my sled?



## BSIMMONS8 (Jan 6, 2011)

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT THE BEST THING WOULD BE TO PUT ON THE BOTTOM OF MY OTTER SLED TO GET IT TO SLIDE BETTER ON THE SNOW. I PULL IT BY HAND. I KNOW YOU CAN GET THE RUNNERS BUT IM WONDERING IF THERES ANY OTHER TRICKS?


----------



## odabe (Nov 11, 2009)

I just put a set of down hill skis on my 2 man flip over & what a differencs.Do a search on this site & you will see some of the ideas that others have come up with.Believe me, these make a huge difference.


----------



## hbpirates10 (Jan 16, 2010)

odabe said:


> I just put a set of down hill skis on my 2 man flip over & what a differencs.Do a search on this site & you will see some of the ideas that others have come up with.Believe me, these make a huge difference.


Funny i did the same exact thing found some at a garage sale and couter sunk them on pulls a lot easier and straighter


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Spray the bottom of the sled with PAM. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## BSIMMONS8 (Jan 6, 2011)

I thought about spraying it with pam.


----------



## DuckSwamp (Jan 11, 2011)

Furniture polish works great too...kids were sledding and not going too well compared to others...sprayed furniture polish on the bottom of their sleds now they basically give the finger as they blow by other kids...lmao


----------



## BSIMMONS8 (Jan 6, 2011)

Lmao.. Thats too funny. I might just have to try that..
Thanks for the info everyone.


duckswamp said:


> furniture polish works great too...kids were sledding and not going too well compared to others...sprayed furniture polish on the bottom of their sleds now they basically give the finger as they blow by other kids...lmao


----------



## Jigawhat (Dec 21, 2004)

Kitchen lubricant works. 
500 x's more slippery than any cooking oil!


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

I polish my Jet Sled with turtle wax. Wax on! Wax off!

Works great.

Steve


----------



## BSIMMONS8 (Jan 6, 2011)

Lol nat lampoons. " later dudes"

_My church is on the water or in the woods._


----------



## leadbelly (Dec 29, 2010)

Ski wax or plain old canning wax. If the bottom is all scrathed up like mine. go for the canning wax. just rub the heck out of and cover all the bottom and fill in all the scratches at room temp. last a long time,dirt cheap,and nothing will freeze and stick to it


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

BSIMMONS8 said:


> Lol nat lampoons. " later dudes"
> 
> _My church is on the water or in the woods._


Ha that's why I said spray it with some pam. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## odabe (Nov 11, 2009)

I like the idea of canning wax on the bottom.That may prevent the slush from freezing onto the bottom, adding another 50#s or so.The skis worked very good.There should be several sets available, as the season wears down.


----------

